# Knife Sharpening



## afterfire6942 (Dec 30, 2008)

I noticed that there are quite a few skilled knife makers on here and I need some help sharpening. I can get a "sharp" edge but not that razor sharp edge that a skilled sharpener can get. I was wondering if anyone could help me out with what I should be using and technique. If there was anyone willing I would love to get a hands on lesson.
Thanks guys,
Ben


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 31, 2008)

PM  sent .


----------



## DrewDennis (Dec 31, 2008)

I have the same problem! Any tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## WTM45 (Dec 31, 2008)

Just buy a DMT DuoSharp benchstone in Fine and Extra Fine.  It's as easy as pie.
An Edge Pro Apex is even easier!


----------



## bigtall (Jan 7, 2009)

afterfire6942 said:


> I noticed that there are quite a few skilled knife makers on here and I need some help sharpening. I can get a "sharp" edge but not that razor sharp edge that a skilled sharpener can get. I was wondering if anyone could help me out with what I should be using and technique. If there was anyone willing I would love to get a hands on lesson.
> Thanks guys,
> Ben



I've got this same issue. Work long and diligently just to have them "pretty sharp."

HELP?!?!?!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 8, 2009)

Use a fine file and then a flat belt (like a old garrison belt or barbers strap) to remove the burrs. Done right it will shave the hair off of your arm.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 8, 2009)

I am no professional at all , however , i can offer an easy way to sharpen your pocket , kitchen , and hunting knives . I  use a Bader Blll grinder ,it is made for the knifemaker  but you can get a grinder from grizzly or sears to do the same thing , for between  $ 60.00 and  $ 150.00  , it is the same principal as what i do use , mine is just a bit more expensive . 

This is assuming the knife you want to sharpen has been sharpened before and is only worn to a dull edge .

You can use any small belt grinder { 1 x 30 , or a 1 x 42 inch } from sears or grizzly . 
BECAREFUL THIS IS EXTREMELY DANGEROUS
I turn the cutting edge up , so i can see what i am going to do . Start at the cutting edge closest to the handle and work to the tip of the knife , only apply light pressure .Press the cutting edge into the belt , becareful not to apply too much pressure so you do not cut thru the belt . Make a pass on each side until you have a sharp knife . I usually like to use a 320 grit belt for this , if not a 220 will work fine . This will put a meat cutting edge on your knife in no time at all . Now if you want to go futher and get a hair splitting , shaving edge on your knife  , take the knife you just sharpened and turn the cutting edge down and come across the side of the cutting edge , until you roll up a wire edge on the cutting edge . Now take this to a buffing wheel , and gently buff of the wire edge . Always buff the back side of the cutting edge , never buff with cutting edge towards the buffing wheel , it will take the knife away from you and put it where you would not like for it to be . THIS IS VERY DANGERIOUS ,  BE CAREFUL  !!!!!!!!

Thursday morning i will post a few pictures of what i am talking about , and show how i do this . I am not suggesting you do it this way , i am only showing how i do this . I have been doing it this way for about 14 years and it will get a shaving edge very easy . 

Watch for pictures thursday . RAZOR BLADE

When using a buffer keep the knife below the center line 
{ up and down } on the front of the buffing wheel , if you get above it , it could throw the knife at you . Stay below it , more than likely it will only throw the knife down should it take it away from you . Don't ask how i know , just trying to save someone else some trouble . It can happen so fast , you will be standing there wondering where the knife went . I hope this will help all who want to sharpen you own knives . A {shaving edge } will go away faster than a meat cutting edge . RAZOR BLADE

The angle at which you hold the knife to the belt will determine the angle you get on your blade . The flatter you hold against the belt the thinner your edge .


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 8, 2009)

*sharpening knives*

GO RAZOR ; mine are done the same way Except i dont sharpen them cutting edge up i do it with the cutting edge down; bring it to a wire edge then litely buff the wire edge off and it will be hair splitting sharp  If any body cant do it i will do it for Sheath knives $3.00 ea pocket knives $1.00 per blade  ( my knives i offer a life time free sharpeing )


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 8, 2009)

Look at the pictures above guys ,  no more spongebob bandaids !!!! wooooh  hoooo


----------



## afterfire6942 (Jan 8, 2009)

GOD!!! Now I have to go get a buffing wheel, hahaha! This site costs me WAY too much money, but I would rather go get that and more stones, I've had about enough of trying to do it that way! Thanks a lot for all of the info Razor!


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 8, 2009)

Hope it helps you , RAZOR


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 8, 2009)

Good post Razor!


----------



## bigtall (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, thanks for the info Razor!


----------



## polaris30144 (Jan 8, 2009)

Good post! I cheat though, my BIL works for Utica Cutlery and I get a factory edge on all of my knives for free. He takes them to work in the A.M. and I have them back by lunch, sharp as a razor. I use a steel when cutting up animals to keep the edge straight. Buy a good quality blade and don't abuse it, you should never be disappointed. There are some great looking knives being made by some of the members here. I use throw away knives for work and generally abusive jobs.


----------



## jettman96 (Jan 8, 2009)

Just out of curiosity... Does anyone else use a Lansky?  I have been getting pretty good at it here lately.  

It's a little time consuming if the blade really dull.  But, I did all my kitchen knives last night while sitting there watching TV.  

I spent about 6-7 hours on a buddies knife that was duller than a spoon.  It was a challenge.  When I was done with it, I was shaving the hair off my arm.

Would love any comments or tips on the Lansky.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 8, 2009)

When i am finished making a knife , it takes about 20 -30 seconds to sharpen and buff a RAZOR edge on to a knife . RAZOR


----------



## shakey hunter (Jan 9, 2009)

I use a Lansky kit and love it.


----------



## jettman96 (Jan 9, 2009)

Ultimately, I guess I look at using the lansky as a challenge.  Especially, for blades that I do for friends that have not been properly maintained.


----------



## Jranger (Jan 9, 2009)

Good Post...
Razor, Sharp, I guess you tend to stay away from stone wheels on the bench grinder? Is there a way for the everyday Joe to use a bench grinder with the correct attachments to achieve the same results you are getting with the belt sander and buffing wheel? I have a nice bench grinder, but it is probably to fast, over heat the steel...
Thanks
J


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 9, 2009)

Jranger , they make an attachment to go on your grinder , its made of layered cardboard , i think . Its a 2 wheel kit , one is used to grind the edge back , it has alum oxide on the wheel . The other wheel has a buffing compound , to hone the edge . These work well , if you go slowly . They also make a kit that is made from leather layered together . Same principal as the other kit . cardboard kit , 20.00 . Leather kit , 60.00 . Both work well . Just go slowly , it will remove metal fast , but not as fast as a grinding rock . I guess i like the belt best because i have it , and they " flex" a bit more , making them a bit more forgiving . Hope this will help . RAZOR


----------



## nickel back (Jan 10, 2009)

this will do the trick...just take your time

http://www.sharpeningsupplies.com/D...UserID=3007202&SessionID=b3MvVsYdpvlEXV5JSYph


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 10, 2009)

Nickel back , that works good to sharpen a few knives or to touch them up , you can't beat it , i have one myself . This just takes too long for knife makers who make about 280 - 300 knives a year . We just have to have a faster way . Lansky is a good choise to go with however , to do a touch up . RAZOR


----------



## nickel back (Jan 12, 2009)

Razor Blade said:


> Nickel back , that works good to sharpen a few knives or to touch them up , you can't beat it , i have one myself . This just takes too long for knife makers who make about 280 - 300 knives a year . We just have to have a faster way . Lansky is a good choise to go with however , to do a touch up . RAZOR



my bad Razor....the thread says Knife Sharpening 

I did not know he was making knifes 

just thought he was having a hard time sharping the knives he had.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 12, 2009)

*my bad*



nickel back said:


> my bad Razor....the thread says Knife Sharpening
> 
> I did not know he was making knifes
> 
> just thought he was having a hard time sharping the knives he had.



My bad , you may be correct , i was not paying attention , just got carried away sharpening knives . SCOTT


----------



## EMC-GUN (Jan 14, 2009)

I use cheap India Manmade stones to knock the dull edge back then move on to a series of diamond and Arkansas stones. NO OIL!!!! Just water. I also create a slurry  on my Arkansas stones with my diamond stones when I sharpen straight razors. It will remove metal quick! Then I move on to smoother stones and get my final polish on the edge. Then it's of to a paddle strop with jeweler's rouge then about 100 laps on a hanging strop. I then do a hanging hair test to check for sharpness. Hold a piece of hair and bring it down on the blades edge and it should pop in 2. Does it everytime! Then I shave my face with it. I'd say it's pretty sharp by that point.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Feb 21, 2009)

As previous stated, those DMT diamond sharpening cards are the ticket. I had a hard time getting my knives shaving-sharp but those things work like a charm and they are reasonably priced.


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Feb 22, 2009)

jettman96 said:


> Just out of curiosity... Does anyone else use a Lansky?  I have been getting pretty good at it here lately.
> 
> It's a little time consuming if the blade really dull.  But, I did all my kitchen knives last night while sitting there watching TV.
> 
> ...




I use Lansky stones, but I dont use the contraption that holds the knife. I love the stones because they fit perfect in between my thumb and bird finger, just have to watch out for the blade every now and then. 

An old leather belt will make all the difference in the world. You can use those lansky stones up to a 1000 grit for 30 minutes and still have a slite burr, but a few swipes across a leather belt is all you really need after the blue stone.


----------

